# New species of leopard stalking the wilds of Borneo



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 25, 2011)

Check out the picture of the leopard in the link 

New species of leopard stalking the wilds of Borneo Richard Noone From: The Daily Telegraph January 25, 2011 12:00AM Increase Text SizeDecrease Text SizePrintEmail Share 
Add to DiggAdd to del.icio.usAdd to FacebookAdd to KwoffAdd to MyspaceAdd to NewsvineWhat are these? New find ... A Sunda clouded leopard from Borneo taken by an automated camera-trap set up by the Conservation of Carnivores in Tangkulap Forest Reserve on Sabah. Tests have proven a long held belief that Borneo's Sunda clouded leopard is really a different subspecies from its Indonesian relative, researchers said. Picture: AFP PHOTO/Wilting & Mohamed Source: AFP 
HERE'S living proof to dispel the adage - a leopard does, indeed, change its spots. 
This is the never-before-seen picture of the sunda clouded leopard - the world's most recently discovered big cat. The stunning-looking creature, with its distinctive cloud-like pattern of spots, has been cut off since the last ice age.

But in 2007, scientists located two populations of the enigmatic animal, one in Borneo and the other on the Indonesian island of Sumatra.

Though the cats in both populations look similar, they are, in fact, genetically different enough to be classified as two distinct subspecies.

The sunda clouded leopard shocked researchers when they discovered a species different to other clouded leopards living elsewhere in Asia.

The first footage of the new species shot in the wild was only released in February last year by scientists working in the Dermakot Forest Reserve in Borneo.

The closest living relative to the extinct sabre-toothed cat, clouded leopards are the most elusive of all the big cats, which include lions, tigers, jaguars, snow leopards and normal spotted leopards.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* The Daily Telegraph

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## woody101 (Jan 25, 2011)

i want one!


----------



## Jumala (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW! Now that is a gorgeous patterned cat!!


----------



## Wally (Jan 25, 2011)

And so the planet reveals another biological secret. I wonder what else we haven't seen yet?


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 25, 2011)

Thats a cool looking leopard


----------



## Smithers (Jan 25, 2011)

That would make a nice rug,....


Just kiddin


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 25, 2011)

They're magnificent cats.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 25, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> They're magnificent cats.


 
They are mate, stunning animal


----------



## Minka (Jan 25, 2011)

Imagine how excited the Indonesian's are... Another animal added to the menu.


----------



## damian83 (Jan 26, 2011)

Minka said:


> Imagine how excited the Indonesian's are... Another animal added to the menu.


 
not far from the truth


----------



## girdheinz (Jan 26, 2011)

woody101 said:


> i want one!



PM sent


----------

